# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  âm thanh qua micro không vào được máy tính

## danghoaqt

chào các bạn!
pc của mình mainboard: gigabyte, m85m-us2h , đang dùng winxp2
từ khi mua về đến nay, cắm phone vào chỉ được nghe thôi chứ chức năg nói không vào được, tức không có âm thanh vào. mang phone cắm vào máy khác thì hoạt động bình thường.
một điều nữa mình mới ghost lại win, chức năng ghi đĩa của win lại khôg có. trước đây mình không cần cài thêm phần mềm ghi đĩa mình vẫn ghi đĩa được, chỉ nhờ chức năng của win.
rất mong các bạn giúp đỡ mình cảm ơn nhiều !

----------


## phuongdtn

câu hỏi của bạn mình khó hiểu quá, chức năng ghi được đĩa hãy không thì không phụ thuộc vào main mà phụ thuộc vào ổ dvd hay cd của bạn thôi, bạn phải chọn ổ dvd rw thì đó mới là ổ cả ghi lẫn đọc
trường hợp này là do phần mềm quản lý card âm thanh bị điều chỉnh sai
muốn thu âm từ tai nghe bạn cần chỉnh recording devices thành line in

----------


## b2ltpt

ổ ghi dvd cuả mình đang dùng tốt, chỉ từ khi ghost lại win này mới bị như thế đó bạn, mình có cài driver mà khi mở device manage ra thì nó có dạng như thế này(xem link) :
http://www.ziddu.com/gallery/9095664/mhoa.bmp.html
rồi update driver... mà vẫn còn chấm hỏi màu vảng đấy bạn ạ ! thân chào bạn và cảm ơn !

----------


## duthu94

thông thường thì khi không thu được âm là do phần sound device thiết lập bên trong chưa đúng nên không boot mic được thôi .bạn chỉnh lại là ok


còn việc không ghi được đĩa phải xem những nguyên nhân sau :
nếu là win7 thì sẽ ghi luôn được đĩa mà không cần phần mềm .nhưng winxp thì không thể ghi được nếu không có phần mềm hỗ trợ ghi 
vì thế bạn phải xem win bạn là win gì .
thứ 2 là không ghi được phải xem lại ổ ghi còn sống hay đã hỏng rồi ! cái này mình nghĩ là do bạn ghost lại , khi ấy bản ghost đã ko có phần mềm ghi mà thôi
chỉ cần down về cài đặt ( nero hoặc ultraiso ) thì ghi được thôi .


à à . xem ảnh thì mới hiểu . dấu hỏi màu vàng là do cái jum ở ổ cdroom của bạn thiết lâp chưa đúng nên không ghi được đĩa .bạn hãy đổi lại jum giữa hdd và cdroom cho đúng , rồi vào bios kiểm tra nhé .

----------


## appsmart

ông bạn ơi ! ông chỉ tui cách ghi đĩa dvd bẳng win7 đi , cảm ơn ông bạn trước , hi vọng sớm ngày tái ngộ

----------


## trunghehe

mìn dùng winxp mình ghi đĩa bằng cách như sau: 
lick fải vào my computer > chọn explorer > panel bên trái chọn mở ổ cd (nhớ cho đĩa trắng vào nhé) > lôi (hay copy) các dữ liệu vào vùng của đĩa cd ở panel bên fải > lick phải vào biểu tượng ổ cd (tùy theo máy của bạn, như máy của tôi là ổ f) trong panel bên trái và chọn *write these files to cd* là ok. chờ nó chạy khi xong nó sẽ tự động đẩy đĩa ra là hoàn thành. ghi cách này nó lợi là mình sẽ ghi được nhiều lần trên một cd, không phải như nero, hay utraiso chỉ ghi được một lần trên cd mà thôi, dù đĩa còn thừa sức chứa.
mình nghĩ win 7 cũng na ná thế thôi, chúc bạn thành công nhé !

----------


## seo012013

các bạn ơi ! pc của mình chỉ ghost lại thôi chứ không có đụng gì đến phần cứng, mình có vào bios và xem lại thì thiết lập của mình vẫn như cũ tức là: fist boot device vẫn là cdroom, thứ 2 là ổ cứng, ...
bây giờ mình làm thao tác lick fải ổ f như đã nói ở trên thì không có dòng *write these files to cd* trong thực đơn. 
các bạn cho mình hỏi: có cách nào để update driver... hai cái chấm hỏi màu vàng đó không ạ, mình có cho đĩa driver vào rồi update driver mà cũng không hề hớn gì cả, thân chào và cảm ơn các bạn !...

----------


## seocuchuoi

> chào các bạn!
> pc của mình mainboard: gigabyte, m85m-us2h , đang dùng winxp2
> từ khi mua về đến nay, cắm phone vào chỉ được nghe thôi chứ chức năg nói không vào được, tức không có âm thanh vào. mang phone cắm vào máy khác thì hoạt động bình thường.
> một điều nữa mình mới ghost lại win, chức năng ghi đĩa của win lại khôg có. trước đây mình không cần cài thêm phần mềm ghi đĩa mình vẫn ghi đĩa được, chỉ nhờ chức năng của win.
> rất mong các bạn giúp đỡ mình cảm ơn nhiều !


driver của bạn đây .cho winxp nhé .máy của bạn có 3 rev đó .đây là driver của rev 1.0 

*download*

----------


## anh321

chào bạn t.thiêm ! oh ! mình rất cảm ơn bạn đã cho mình cái driver, thân chào !

----------

